# New Stunner



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

So i went to king eds this afternoon.... Sure enuogh there was a wonderful male fh i had to have...... He is about 1 1/2 inches right now and active and hungry as heck!!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

beauty! great pics buddy


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

nice one peter. youll have to com and take pics of mine. you got the pic. skills


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Good choice!


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Looks really nice Pete...I am always amazed at the way you manage to find the nicest looking fish!

Cheers


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

So tonight i devided the tank... male on one side female on the other........I think they like each other


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

what .... man you guys are hard to keep up with lol


----------

